# Lens rental business, anyone experienced in this field?



## Scuderia (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, my first post on what seems to be a great community forum!

I have been an automotive photographer for the past 3 years and business has been going rather well, but now I wish to expand and have had an idea of starting a lens rental business.

This idea came from many people borrowing various camera gear from me.

Now I just so happen to live in a city where photography has really taken off and there is only really one would be competitor who compared to other states in my country has rather poor pricing.

I am part way through my business plan and have actually been closely following a similar business which started out very small only a couple of lenses just over 2 years ago and has now expanded into a super rental store with both canon and nikon as well as just about any lens imaginable.

Now from my initial research I would like to start out with 9 Canon lenses, 3 primes, 3 normal range and 3 telephotos, provided business takes of I would then look at adding Nikon as well in year 2 of trading and adding accessories such as speed lights, tripods etc. The total cost isn't too bad considering the potential turn over.

The number one concern I have is I really do not know if I will have lenses rented each week, is that realistic? I have come up with 3 prices, a day price, weekly price and a weekend price for sat-sunday.

Does anyone have any experience in this field? I currently reside smack bang in the middle of my cities CBD thus pickups and drop offs would work perfect and I am even happy to deliver for free within this area and perhaps even a little bit further out.

Any thoughts/advice will be greatly appreciated! regards


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 29, 2010)

Several years ago, someone came on the forum and was asking the same questions, although they may have had a more developed business plan at the time.
Their site is http://prophotorental.com/

I think that if you can run this out of a specific location that is convenient, it might work well.  That way, photographers can pick up and drop off the gear they rent.  
The other option is shipping, which does open up your client base but there are plenty of issues to go along with that.  I think that with the site I mentioned above, the lenses come shipped in hard cases, and the return shipping is pre-paid.  That way, all the borrower has to do, is put it in the case and send it back (mail or courier, I'm not sure).


----------



## ghache (Oct 29, 2010)

I rent my lens at vistek in ottawa, they have a Daily, Weekly and Weekend plan.

I just noticed this is my 1000s post. oh well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 29, 2010)

I've rented a lens once or twice from Calumet out of Chicago.  If it's any help, here's their price schedule.

-Pete


----------



## Scuderia (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for replying, yes I have thought of that and I would be looking at year 3 provided everything went smoothly, there is a smiler business in another state that does just that but their shipping prices kills the deal for many people but pros who can write the cost of on tax.


----------



## Scuderia (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey guys not sure if I should make a new topic or not.

Just wondering on everyones thoughts as to the initial gear list I have put together (Have a set budget for first year)

So far have two options




> Primes:
> 
> 50mm F1.2L  x1
> 
> ...



option 2



> Standard:
> 
> 24-70mm F2.8L x1
> 
> ...




They both come to the same price, but I am thinking with option 2 where I have replaced the primes with more Accessories (8 speed lights) and doubled up the 17-40 and 24-105 I might get more business? Regards.


----------



## Greasy (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess I would try to keep in mind what lenses are most likely to be rented. I know that the lenses I would rent would be A. those that are too expensive for me to buy, and B. those that I simply don't want to buy (novelty, such as fisheyes). I would be looking to rent the faster lenses that I can't afford. I would say that by looking at lenses/accessories that are standard (speed and focal lengths), you are narrowing down your potential customer base.


----------

